# Slot racing in SW Louisiana



## hot shoe (Dec 30, 2006)

New to the board and wanted to post a link to our club web page race nite info, etc.

We've been going strong for about 6 years now racing mainly on the club track but throwing a race out to two home tracks in the area.

Anyone in SW Louisiana or SE Texas is welcomed to join in.


Here's the club track. Still a long way to go on the scenery.














A local racer's home track we hold races on.













We also race on my home track sometimes.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks nice! I bet that's a lot of fun to race on, especially the tight turn where everyone comes together.


----------

